# Répondre à dans mail ?



## filoche (15 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Je cherche comment créer un paramêtre part défault qui prévoie d'envoyer un mail avec une adresse spécifique (en l'ocurence une adresse MobileMe) tout en renseignant automatiquement pour chaque envois, réponse ou transfert le champs "répondre à" pour que les réponses soient adressés a une autre adresse...

Quelqu'un pourrais-t-il m'aider ?


Ici, nan. On va aller voir dans "Internet et réseau" !


----------



## filoche (15 Juillet 2008)

Désolé, mais fallais le savoir ! j'ai posté dans applications, puisque a ma connaissance mail est une applis non ? Bref... j'attends vos réponses avec impatience parce que cela me simplifirais bien la vie...

Bonne journée sous l'soleil !


----------



## maousse (17 Juillet 2008)

Quand tu écris un nouveau message, menu affichage > Champ répondre à (ou command-option-r)
Ça te donne une nouvelle ligne pour composer ton message, où tu peux indiquer l'adresse de réponse pour le mail envoyé.


----------



## filoche (17 Juillet 2008)

Merci, j'avais déjà trouvé ça. Ce que je recherche c'est comment faire pour que part défaut le champs "répondre a" soit pris en compte et qu'il ne soit pas nécessaire a chaque fois de réécrire l'adresse a chaque mail...


----------



## da capo (17 Juillet 2008)

Je n'ai pas en tête de solution simple.
-> on pourrait modifier le modèle par défaut mais c'est délicat (pour peu qu'on le trouve)
-> on peut créer une page html qui contient un lien comme celui-ci :
	
	



```
<a href="mailto:?reply-to=monadresse@domain.tld">ici</a>
```


en ouvrant cette page une première fois, on pourrait créer un "extrait" accessible dans Dashboard.

C'est pas terrible, pas très orienté utilisateur, mais ça marche.


----------



## maousse (17 Juillet 2008)

En effet, j'avais raté le "par défaut" dans ton message.

La solution :
http://www.hawkwings.net/2007/01/28/adding-a-default-reply-to-address-in-mailapp/

Télécharger ces scripts :
http://pluckytree.org/downloads/applescripts.zip

lancer le bon, qui s'appelle "Add Headers to Outgoing Email" dans ton cas, configurer comme tu le veux, quitter, relancer Mail. 
Désormais tous tes mails (quel que soit le compte email utilisé) utiliseront le header 'reply-to' que tu as indiqué. C'est la seule limitation, ça n'est pas configurable en fonction du compte mail utilisé...


----------



## filoche (17 Juillet 2008)

Merci ! super !! es ce que par hasard tu aurais aussi une solution pour que mail s'ouvre au démarrage du mac, mais en mode masqué ? j'ai bien coché la case adoc dans compte mais mail démarre toujours ouvert en mode fenêtre...


----------

